

how to become iOS developer? - dinohodzik

hello guys, i really want to learn to make iphone&#x2F;ipad apps, but my knowledge in programming is 0, so i was wondering if you could help me by guiding me; where to start or the journey, or make some sort of a roadmap for me to follow?<p>p.s i have browsed the net alot about this, and i get loads of different answers...
======
kifler
Learn Swift.

Figure out what your learning style is and go with it; do you need someone to
teach you? Can you learn from reading? Maybe from video? Or is trial and error
your de facto method?

------
benologist
I would try this: [https://www.scirra.com/](https://www.scirra.com/)

It is more visual than programming. I would also work very hard on improving
your ability to find answers online because if you evolve past the visual
interfaces it's a very important skill for programming.

